# How to finish a birch plywood desk top?



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like some input on how to finish a birch plywood desk top.

I found a desk for my wife that needed a new top. I have 2 1/2 sheets of 3/4" birch ply so I decided to use it as the top. She will be using it for scrap booking, so it will get some wear and tear. The edge will have a 3/4" oak edging around it.

Any suggestions on a durable finish would be appreciated.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Step 1 - Zinsser Seal Coat dilute 1:1 w/denatured alcohol - two light but wet coats
Step 2 - General Finishes Exterior 450 water based poly - three coats
Sand in between coats.
Of course, spraying with HVLP is the easiest way to get a great finish!


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you.

What grit sand paper? Finish with steel wool?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Most waterbased finishes I have investigated warn against using steel wool. There are some scotch brte substitutes, however, that contain no iron.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're using water base materials, sand to 320 and never touch it with steel wool. If solvent based, sand to 220 and steel wool is fine.
CPB - makes a good point. For long lasting durability, laminate it a great choice for this project. I would add a wood edge first, then laminate, then route a nice profile on the edge, then finish the edge.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## woody1492 (Jul 31, 2010)

The laminant may be a good option; however, it requires some skill to makesure the contact cement covers both surfaces properly and ensure the piece is lined up well. I normally use dowels or thin pieces of wood spaced out about 1' between each to ensure the laminant does not stick down too soon. You're not getting that piece off once it's bonded. 
If you are looking for a natural finish and don't have a compressor or HVLP, you can use a wipe on poly like the minwax brand. I would do more research on other sites as well.
A lot depends on what finish you are trying to achieve and if you are wanting to add color. If you're new to finishing, minwax polyshades is an easier way to stain and finish in one shot. I would go with a satin finish, not gloss. Further, I would use a poplar, maple, or birch for the edging. It would match your project better than the oak.

Best of luck and I look forward to seeing the pictures of the finished product.


----------

